# Kegerator



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Since it has to do with beer, i was interested. did a google and all kinds of stuff came up..the undercounter ones seem to have a hole cut in the top of countertop. but i don't see why you couldn't just take your dispenser off and mount it via a line on the top of your bar. of course you'd have to seal the old opening.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

That is what I had in mind. It should work.....I think. I was going to buy the silver housing, like bars have and just run the line to the kegerator. I would cover the original hole where the tap was mounted on the original setup.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

A couple of things to keep in mind, first, for every 12" of vertical rise add 6" of line length, this will increase the back pressure of the line to ensure that the beer is not all foam when you pour. 

Second and most importantly, the line from the fridge to the tap must be refrigerated, if not, the CO2 will drop out of solution, the beer will foam like crazy, and go flat very quickly.

Talk to a good home brew supplier before you inplement this project.

Mark


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

How do bars handle this, their lines to taps aren't refrigerated-? i like draft beer but, at a lot of bars, you're right, it's flat after a bit. i was told that's because they don't clean the lines?? how's this all work?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Depending on where the keg is in relation to the tap, bars do refrigerate their lines, at least some do, at a minimum they will insulate, and most times they will have a recirculating liquid coolant in the center of the lines.

The reason I initially mentioned this, I was just at the home brew store purchasing the equipment to make a kegerator of an old fridge. 

The advise I gave you was given to me by the owner of the store where I made the purchase of the lines, CO2 tank and keg.

These instruction may be specific to home brew, as the CO2 is added to the brew by a process called forced carbonation, as opposed to aging in bottles.

I would imagine that this would apply to any beer, that the CO2 will come out of solution once warmed, hence the flat draft beer on the table that was left to get warm.

Mark


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm no expert at "kegerator's", never seen one. BUT--I full believe this: IF a red-blooded American male wants cold draft beer at tap on his bar---there is a way. Good Luck.


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

And make sure that you have a vent for the fridge compressor in the cabinet/bar you are using.

My kegerator is stand alone but a buddy has an under cabinet fridge with the tapper on the bar. Works great. Clean lines are a must for sure.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am getting ready in the next week or so to start this project. I was wondering if I could just pull the tap off of the top and extend the lines a little and then buy counter tower and be done with it? I would only have to extend it 3-4 inches by looking at a Kegerator next to cabinets (just a pic from the internet). I shouldn't have to worry about lines warming.

Has any one done this?


----------

